# How Long - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from Ace: this video covers the rhythm guitar......thanks for watching!

guitar - Fender (Dale Wilson) Telecaster


[video=youtube;DXE6of1hB0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXE6of1hB0A[/video]


----------

